# Taking pics without aperture ...



## troy19 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hope I found the correct board for this topic, which isn't a photographic technique at all, but I can't find a better board.

Today my wife wanted to go out into the garden with our new prime macro lens. After some quick instructions (just one focal length, no zooming possible, ...) she went out. An hour or so later I went out too, asked her, if everything is ok, she replied "It's so much easier with this lens than with a zoom because one has to look after one setting less: it doesn't have an exposure value". I looked puzzled, so she switched to: "It doesn't have an aperture". I looked even more puzzled. After my hesitation was gone, I realized that she just wanted to say that the prime is lacking the zoom option.

I immediately bursted out laughing and she gave me a dirty look.

But now we're friends again  

And she fell in love with the new lens (you know, the one without an aperture  (couldn't resist repeating ...))

So what's your funny story?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it really funny to make fun of someone?


----------



## troy19 (Jul 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is it really funny to make fun of someone?



Well, it depends ... my wife and me are allways making fun of each other, and we never take this serious, at least not for a long time. Otherwise we would have been divorced already 

Making fun doesn't mean not respecting each other ...


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2015)

.
Sorry, Troy, that you had to defend your innocent fun here. Some things just get past those moderators.

I once took a picture with a lens cap on -- sorry, that's the best I've got!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 28, 2015)

I did a course called:
Creative Research in Art- technology.
The teacher dominated art history, paints, brushes, but did not know much about cameras.

At the end of the course, each student put in the exhibition three photos. I took a Canon EOS 300V camera with film Fuji ISO 200 and lens Sigma 24-70mm to shoot my colleagues, and the teacher asked my camera to photograph our class. Then he asked the question:

Where's the zoom?   

I widened the eyes of astonishment, and showed him the rubber ring on the lens. :-X


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 28, 2015)

It must feel good to know that there are lenses that don't have a zoom function. Making fun of people who only have experience with zoom lenses, should make one feel just a little bit more superior. 

I bet handing a stranger a camera with BBF enabled must be good for a weeks mirth. 

I just don't see the humour in trying to make people feel bad about a simple and really harmless mistake instead of just explaining and educating them. 

I sure don't like it when it happens to me so I try never to do it to others.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 28, 2015)

When I worked in Jessops we were always playing pranks on each other, be it funny messages on the computers, or inhaling the helium for the display balloons and then serving customers etc. Anything to pass the time.

On one occassion I phoned up and did the usual complete novice chat (in a gumby voice) "Aye, ah'm a looking for wan o they digital camerabobs"

Simon, the guy who picked up was keeping his cool

"Ah'm telt it needs to have 4 megabytes to be any good"

Very professional, no sneering or giggling

"And it must take digital film"

Simon "Oh it sounds like we'll be able to help you sir, why not come in and we can see what fits your needs, and your budget, we can try a few out and see if theres any you think you'll get along with, a camera is a tactile thing so it's good to get hands on"

Excellent response.

"Oh aye, and it must have wan of they Dr. Zeuss lenses"

Silence. Laughter. Phone down.

"[email protected]!..."

more laughter from the office.

"...you nearly had me"


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Acutance. 
I once handed a family friend my camera with BBF enabled, he is a phone photographer, I did give a brief explanation on how to focus, he took half a dozen shots of what turned out to be the last family group to include my father, I only found out after we all dispersed and I got home that the friend had not understood my briefing, all the shots are fuzzy. 
I don't consider this his mistake, it is most certainly my mistake, I don't know about weeks of mirth, weeks of self loathing for not taking the time to change the setting. 

On a lighter note, my better half and I often rib one another, an example, not photography related, but I once spent a couple of minutes trying to start a car, she asked me if the rotor arm was supposed to still be sitting on the slam panel! Now when ever something is overlooked the simple expression "rotor arm" usually does the job, we see the funny side. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> I bet handing a stranger a camera with BBF enabled must be good for a weeks mirth.


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, years ago, when colour film was not yet so common, I met people who really believed you needed a colour camera to make colour photo, not just put in a colour film.

It was true that some cheap cameras designed with only B/W film in mind had far less corrected lenses which didn't yeld good results with colour film (just like the Lomography cameras of today...), and that could have been the origin of that belief.

I wonder is today someone believes you need a B/W sensor to make B/W images...


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 4, 2015)

LDS said:


> I wonder if today someone believes you need a B/W sensor to make B/W images...


Yes - Leica.


----------



## Tinky (Aug 4, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if today someone believes you need a B/W sensor to make B/W images...
> ...



You are not talking to somebody who once, in the very early early days of his video hobby, tried to buy a black and white vhs tape for his ag455. Nope. You absolutely aren't. Not me.


----------

